# Converting tack room in barn to Mouse House



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello! I'm taking the plunge and am converting our tack room in our barn to a Mousery. The room is 12 x 12, 8 foot tall. I need to put in a ceiling and put flooring in over the gravel. I'm in Pennsylvania and we can get to below 0 or as high as in the 90s during the summer. Will welcome any suggestions regarding heating, air conditioning, ventilation, etc. What temps are best for mice? Thanks!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

You lucky thing good luck!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If you can maintain temp in mid 70`s via tubular heaters and thermostat would be good, ventilation extractor fans that run for 15 mins every hour adjust time to longer if smell builds up. Air conditioning like heaters to come on at temp of about 80. Lighting also can be timed if breeding on a 12/12 cycle.


----------



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you. That's the type of information I was looking for. I will be adding a ceiling to the room (it's inside the barn) and want to make plans for ventilation and a fan, plus replace the door with one that has windows that can be opened (with good screening!). I need to research more about the lighting situation, what is optimal, etc.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Lighting I use just ordinary flourescent tubes,(striplights) or could use the new led type but found them to be more expensive to buy although do have a cheaper running cost, solar powered lighting is another option. I also have a very low wattage bulb so that if lights are off after coming back from show or other place with mice can use that and see to put mice in a larger tub/cage for the night.

Roof/Ceiling space ideal storage and if possible I would personally make an all wire cage type box with 6 mm hardware cloth and doors so that bedding etc could be stored without wild mice etc contaminating it.

Just thought of another heating source, the heater fans one can now buy for cars that plug into these too could be connected to a thermostat and solar power and certainly a timer also as not intended to be run constant like tubular heaters but ideal if have a spare car battery and no means of running electric to the mouse shed just to stop the water from freezing run for 15 mins every hour should keep a room above freezing point 1 heater per 6 x 4 shed should be sufficient as the mice themselves will generate heat, can also be changed to blow cold air in summer months if room becomes too hot and no AC fitted.


----------



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

Fortunately I do have electric to the barn, and a very handy water source. The room should be fairly easy to "critter proof". Thank you for some excellent tips! Looking forward to the weather getting a bit warmer so I can get started!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello I know I am dredging up an old thread here, but I am also in PA and I am looking to get myself a shed sometime in the next few months for my mice and rats and I was wondering if you couldn't post some pictures of what kind of insulation and ventilation you ended up using? I am having a hard time putting everything together in my mind. Thanks!!


----------

